# Betrayer



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2012/08/07/where-have-i-heard-that-before/


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw this, finally you get to se the subtext (I hope this is the real thing just).


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

> A 30k twist on 50 Shades of Grey


 Involving Kharn!? Lucius maybe, but Kharn! [Insert witty comment here]


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Good to see someone unimpailing Kharn from the front of Rhino's.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

For the full cover:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So I heard this rumor that there will be blood involved? 

I hope there is lots of Kharn in it. Cause Kharn is awesome.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Strange that Amazon has had that up for a while now.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Doelago said:


> So I heard this rumor that there will be blood involved?


I also heard that rumour and so hope it's true and not some rom-com like the other rumours suggested.


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Really looking forward to this, as i really liked the portrayl of Kharn in the Butchers Nails audio book, he sounds so in control, in fact now that i think about it, he reminds me somewhat of Bane from dark knight rises.:grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Twitter from ADB. Commence cheering! :grin:



ADB said:



> Felt weirdly emotional writing three famous (but unpleasant) words together for the first time, in Betrayer. "Kill. Maim. Burn."


Only one thing can be said to this... *KILL! MAIM! BURN!* :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> *KILL! MAIM! BURN!*





> Kill. Maim. Burn.
> Kill. Maim. Burn.
> Eat. Pray. Lov--
> Ahem, Kill. Maim. Burn.
> ...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've just come across a collection of all the extracts that Aaron has revealed thus far from _Betrayer_. There was one or two that I hadn't seen before, so if anyone is interested:



> "Because we couldn't be trusted. The Emperor needed a weapon that would never obey its own desires before those of the Imperium. He needed a weapon that would never bite the hand that feeds. The World Eaters were not that weapon. We've all drawn blades purely for the sake of shedding blood, and we've all felt the exultation of winning a war that never even needed to happen. We are not the tame, reliable pets that the Emperor needed. The Wolves obey, when we would not. The Wolves can be trusted, when we never could. They have a discipline we lack, because their passions are not aflame with Butcher's Nails buzzing in the back of their skulls.
> 
> The Wolves will always come to heel when called. In that regard, it is a mystery why they name themselves wolves. They are tame, collared by the Emperor, obeying his every whim. But a wolf doesn't ehave that way. Only a dog does.
> 
> ...





> "And what if I told you the Wolves tried to bring a Legion to heel once before? What if that Legion sent Russ and his dogs running, too ashamed to write down their defeat in Imperial archives?"





> PROLOGUE. The Dead and the Dying
> 
> Skane was the one to find the body. Skane, armoured in Destroyers’ black, his armour stained by the sin of the weapons he wielded. He stood knee-deep in the dead, next to the wrecked hull of a Land Raider battle tank.
> 
> ...





> "You can't help him. He's gone. Lost to the Nails. Kharn's already dead."
> 
> Argel Tal's wings lifted and spread, black-veined and bloody. He spoke in two voices: the man he'd been and the daemon he was becoming.
> 
> "It would be a grave mistake to believe I care about anything you have to say, Erebus. Spin your lies in other ears. I'm going to find my brother."





> He gestured with his empty hand, and a misty image formed before both brothers. Magnus recognised it at once: a figure, armed with two heavy, brutal axes; armoured in the stylised bronze finery of a gladiator-king. The figure threw back its scarred head, roaring in silence to the sky. Cables thrashed from his skull: a mane of cybernetic dreadlocks. Most were plugged into the power feeds of his armour. As usual, several had torn free in the heat of battle.
> 
> "He's dying," said Lorgar.
> 
> ...





> The shadow landed, eclipsing the light of the Thirteenth Legion's muzzle flashes, taking the worst of the gunfire in a storm of cracks and crashes against his scarlet ceramite. He pulled the two humans against his scorched armour, shielding them both, folding his bleeding wings around them.
> 
> "I am Argel Tal," he said, in two voices through one throat. The words were wet with the blood trickling through his teeth. "Kharn asked me to keep you alive."





> In the warded basilica, Lorgar and Magnus watched the fleet manifesting above, below, and in every direction besides. Ahead of them: a world of pleasant skies, rocky grey continents and sparse, deep oceans turning in the life-giving radiance of an ideal sun. A handful of small cities shone in the night, their cobweb of linked light forming the unmistakable image of civilisation - an image graven on the human mind ever since mankind's first voidnauts saw Old Earth from the cold comfort of low orbit.
> 
> "As Calth burns," the Word Bearer said to his brother, "we kill Macragge."





> "You speak of courage," said the World Eater. "Courage and honour."
> 
> The Word Bearer tilted his head. "And you speak of knowing no fear. Yet Macraggian poetry has always felt foul on the tongue."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I've just come across a collection of all the extracts that Aaron has revealed thus far from _Betrayer_. There was one or two that I hadn't seen before, so if anyone is interested:


The "Macragge" one was noted as me just sharing something from my old notes made waaaaaaaaaaay back when. It's not in the book.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The "Macragge" one was noted as me just sharing something from my old notes made waaaaaaaaaaay back when. It's not in the book.


Ah right, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Ah right, thanks for clearing that up.


Totally my fault for not making it clearer.

All the others are in, though with the language reshuffled in some cases. First drafts, etc. blah blah blah.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

You missed a few, CotE. Some may be from Twitter, I believe. Here they are:



> "Stand aside, or you are no brother of mine."
> 
> The Word Bearer's helm split with a daemon's smile.
> 
> "You think you're the first brother I've betrayed, Kharn? Open your eyes. This is Aquillon's blade."





> The warship sits silent in space, her reactor cold, her engines dead. Battlements line her spine in a protrusion of castles and spires, with thousands of powerless gun turrets aiming up into the void. She drifts alone at the heart of an asteroid field, suffering occasional impacts against her scarred armour, each slow crash adding to the asymmetry of her scars.
> 
> She once carved her name through the galaxy, at the vanguard of humanity's empire - a bloodthirsty herald of eminent domain. She once hung in the skies of Terra, laying waste to Mankind's cradle. Now she lies still, abandoned in Hell, hidden from those who covet her.





> Argel Tal drowned his answer in the emotionless mask of a crested, silver-faced helm.
> 
> "I've seen into the hell behind reality. It stole my sense of humour."
> 
> Kharn didn't reply. Hard to argue with that.





> But the realities of pitched warfare rarely made it into the sagas. In all the stories he'd heard, especially those woeful diatribes from the remembrancers, battle was reduced to a handful of heroes going blade-to-blade in the sunlight, while their nameless lessers looked on in stupefied awe.
> 
> It took a great deal to make Kharn cringe, but war poetry never failed.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> You missed a few, CotE. Some may be from Twitter, I believe. Here they are:


The one about the warship is from Extinction, my Black Legion series prologue.

The top one, about Aquillon's blade, is also from my draft notes I made at a meeting. Man, I gotta label these better. I suck.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

> "You can't help him. He's gone. Lost to the Nails. Kharn's already dead."
> 
> Argel Tal's wings lifted and spread, black-veined and bloody. He spoke in two voices: the man he'd been and the daemon he was becoming.
> 
> "It would be a grave mistake to believe I care about anything you have to say, Erebus. Spin your lies in other ears. I'm going to find my brother."


Ominous, and a badass rejoinder to Erebus. Nobody cares what you think Erebus, maybe Lorgar but other than him nobody.

Also since when has Argel Tal had wings? I don't remember that from _The First Heretic_. Does mean that he stands a chance against Sanguinius when they meet on Terra, he will die obviously but hopefully he'll give the Great Angel a good fight.



> The one about the warship is from Extinction, my Black Legion series prologue.
> 
> The top one, about Aquillon's blade, is also from my draft notes I made at a meeting. Man, I gotta label these better. I suck.


Ah that is still happening? Very nice, hoped the Black Legion series would come to fruition.

These extracts are proof that you don't. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Absolutely loving that line about poetry being the only thing that makes Kharn cringe; perfect.


----------



## hatefury (Mar 11, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I've just come across a collection of all the extracts that Aaron has revealed thus far from _Betrayer_. There was one or two that I hadn't seen before, so if anyone is interested:


Absolutely amazing. I can not wait for what is yet to come. Extracts like this give me chills to future releases.

bad ass


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome extracts. When is this book coming out?



> The one about the warship is from Extinction, my Black Legion series prologue.


Wait what? A Black Legion series? Awesome! Now I'm wondering what it will be about .... yeah, yeah I know wait and see (where's that time travel device I bought last week?)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Garrak said:


> Wait what? A Black Legion series? Awesome! Now I'm wondering what it will be about .... yeah, yeah I know wait and see (where's that time travel device I bought last week?)


Last I heard it was going to be called _Rise of the Warmaster_, and would cover Abaddon's rise to power, culminating in the First Black Crusade. Knowing Aaron though the details have probably changed


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

All amazing quotes and extracts, the one about carrying Aquillons blade is perhaps my favourite, you said it was from your drafts Aaron, to clarify, is it in the novel? Seriously can't wait to read this when it comes out.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Last I heard it was going to be called _Rise of the Warmaster_, and would cover Abaddon's rise to power, culminating in the First Black Crusade. Knowing Aaron though the details have probably changed


The series has a working title of Rise of the Warmaster, a la Gaunt's Ghosts. If it ever happens.

The first books were working titled as _The Talon of Horus, The Black Legion_, and _Chaos Ascendant_.

I think it was discussed as a duology/trilogy for about seven minutes before the editors said "This should be a long-running Chaos series."


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I think it was discussed as a duology/trilogy for about seven minutes before the editors said "This should be a long-running Chaos series."


Chaos bless them. They know what we want. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

is 'salt the fucking earth' in at some point or variation thereof?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Vaz said:


> is 'salt the fucking earth' in at some point or variation thereof?


Yeah, but sadly, a fuckless version.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Yeah, but sadly, a fuckless version.


A missed opportunity if ever there was one.

Though, given the state the Earth is in by that time I can't imagine a through coating of salt would hurt all that much.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Does make you laugh. Xenophobia/Racism, Genocide, Theft, murder, rape.

NO FUCKING SWEARING.

Still I will just be "^fucking" every time I read that sentence. 

Edit; Wait no, that came out wrong...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Anybody else amused to see that this is the most recently posted on thread in this forum, and the Original Works forum right beneath if on the forum index has a thread/story named "Betrayed"?


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The series has a working title of Rise of the Warmaster, a la Gaunt's Ghosts. If it ever happens.
> 
> The first books were working titled as _The Talon of Horus, The Black Legion_, and _Chaos Ascendant_.
> 
> I think it was discussed as a duology/trilogy for about seven minutes before the editors said "This should be a long-running Chaos series."



Forgive my ignorance of the whole publishing process but if the editors have looked it over does that mean that there is a good chance the series will happen?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Yeah, but sadly, a fuckless version.


Not even the 40k version, frakking?


LotN


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Not even the 40k version, frakking?
> 
> 
> LotN


That's Battlestar Galactica, and people who use BSG in-jokes.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> That's Battlestar Galactica, and people who use BSG in-jokes.


Could have sworn its in the _Ciaphas Cain_ series, must have been a BSG reference rather than a 40k version.


LotN


----------

